# Dear God save me from myself....



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh I did a bad thing tonight. 
I looked where I shouldn't have looked but curiosity does that y'know. I looked at a chi site just to look and see if there were any new puppies. Well I think you probably know where i'm going with this. But just let me say I REALLY wish I hadn't have looked.
















This pup was going to be kept by the breeder but she has decided to let him go. I have always wanted a Red LC but I NEVER see them.  And here HE is!:foxes15: Now there is no way I can get another dog right now. I am not sure how old he is but she said he is mostly grown and should be around 4 lbs. Oh LORD do i want this dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't blame you, girl. Really, how much trouble can one more itty, bitty dog be? lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! That's a fatal mistake, there. I know how you feel though. I went onto Lacey's breeder's website and discovered she has a litter of puppies available. It's a REALLY GOOD THING I only got $60 for a tax return this year. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

There needs to be a disclaimer on this site that says DO NOT COME TO THIS SITE IF YOU WANT TO BE TALKED OUT OF BUYING A CHIHUAHUA! You know no-one here will tell you to be sensible and not get that little angel. He is sooooooo adorable! That face is precious! He reminds me a little of a LC version on my Axle. He and Fin would make adorable little playmates, i'm imagining the gorgeous pics and hilarious captions right now. Not sure how you're going to stop yourself from getting this little beauty.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Um. If you recall (and check posts here) you will remember that a certain crazy chick who always wanted a little smooth black and tan happened upon said dog one day when she was bored at home when her husband was racing.

Then, that crazy chick emailed the breeder just to see if that little dog was still available (because how could that hurt, right?) 

Looking was the first step down that slippery slope...haha!! 

p.s.-He is PRECIOUS and would make a perfect boyfriend for Ruby who is still single.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It's so nice to know i can come here and you guys will speak nothing but reason to me.
Karen you crack me up!! :laughing8: Any male would be VERY lucky to have the beautiful Ruby as a girlfriend!! :love1:
Truly though a LC red is something that has been in the back of mind for like ever. :happy3: I may just email just to see how old he is.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is VERY cute


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Um. If you recall (and check posts here) you will remember that a certain crazy chick who always wanted a little smooth black and tan happened upon said dog one day when she was bored at home when her husband was racing.


I know this gets off the subject of this thread, but what kind of racing does your husband do? My husband has always drag raced. He still does sometimes, but now he is mostly my boys "crew chief."


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

cherper said:


> It's so nice to know i can come here and you guys will speak nothing but reason to me.
> Karen you crack me up!! :laughing8: Any male would be VERY lucky to have the beautiful Ruby as a girlfriend!! :love1:
> Truly though a LC red is something that has been in the back of mind for like ever. :happy3: I may just email just to see how old he is.


Uh-oh. That's how that downhill slide starts. You'll ask how old he is, and then how much he is, and then regardless of how much he is, you'll drive to "just visit" him, and then you'll drive back a couple days later and take him back home with you because you couldn't stop thinking about him.

Moral of my story? Enjoy your new dog!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LaceyGirl said:


> Uh-oh. That's how that downhill slide starts. You'll ask how old he is, and then how much he is, and then regardless of how much he is, you'll drive to "just visit" him, and then you'll drive back a couple days later and take him back home with you because you couldn't stop thinking about him.
> 
> Moral of my story? Enjoy your new dog!


Haha :laughing8: You are a smart woman!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

cherper said:


> Haha :laughing8: You are a smart woman!


It's not like I'm speaking from experience or anything. -shifty eyes-


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> He is VERY cute


Thank you Kristi aka "the enabler"  LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tina, also drag racing. And show/fun. The girls each have a Trans Am...haha!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha o Cheryl dont email the breeder unless youre really going to get him! Dont torture yourself lol! I was looking the other day, bored, at rescue chis. I found an insanely cute little tiny guy in foster who is recovering from surgery and available next week. I emailed the rescue just to see what the surgery was for, what rehab was needed etc and they sent me an application. My husband was HORRIFIED. We have four dogs. And Im 7 months pregnant with our first baby. Arguably its impractical lol. But we could give him a great home and he is such a sweet little guy...
My husband said he hopes once the baby is here it will "cure" me of my chi addiction, lol.
He reminds me of Leo! What a cute puppy. Honestly, red LCs are not especially difficult to find...hint, they often start out not red and change colors over time. So if it helps to think of it that way, there will be opportunities to get a similar pup in the future.
Let us know what happens


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

That is one of the most precious babies i have ever seen. Sooo freaking cute awwww u should totallly get him lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He does look a bit like he could be a Knockout...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

PS I love the title of your thread, thats exactly how I feel. I saw it thought o boy I know what this is


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aaand another pic.. 









I never seen reds at least not LC's. *feeling sorry for myself*

Katy: CONGRATULATIONS on being a mom !!:daisy:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I love that perfect 90 degree short snout. I know I'm not helping, but he would be mine in the morning. Just sayin...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> I love that perfect 90 degree short snout. I know I'm not helping, but he would be mine in the morning. Just sayin...


It is nice !  I also love his petiteness and especially his lovely coloring :love1:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you!!!!! Gosh he is Leos twin! He has light fur in all the same places and I think I even spy some sabling on his tail. 
Its the sables that go red, Leo had zero red when I got him, he was all chocolate and fawn and black, LC reds are just hiding under sabling as puppies.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

May I join the fun self-torture?? 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Overland Park, KS | Hombre


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he's just too precious! I can
totally understand your wanting to get him. Sorry,
that didn't help too much, did it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's one pretty (handsome?) little guy! I'm kind of glad that there's a pet restriction where I live. I would be out of control!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awwww!! Poor little fella. He is darling


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OzChi said:


> There needs to be a disclaimer on this site that says DO NOT COME TO THIS SITE IF YOU WANT TO BE TALKED OUT OF BUYING A CHIHUAHUA! You know no-one here will tell you to be sensible and not get that little angel. He is sooooooo adorable! That face is precious! He reminds me a little of a LC version on my Axle. He and Fin would make adorable little playmates, i'm imagining the gorgeous pics and hilarious captions right now. Not sure how you're going to stop yourself from getting this little beauty.


I agree with all of the above and I will only add this>>>being supportive of course>>>*You Only Live Once so Why not Live Surrounded by Chihuahuas 
*


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

cherper said:


> It is nice !  I also love his petiteness and especially his lovely coloring :love1:


If your doing a pros/cons list, that pros side is getting heavy. hehe.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well one con would be MY HUBBY WOULD KILL ME! That's a pretty big one there.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

cherper said:


> Well one con would be MY HUBBY WOULD KILL ME! That's a pretty big one there.


Well, you could always hide him somewhere in the house, and when your hubby finds him, you could just say something like, "DEAR GOD! THEY'RE MULTIPLYING BEFORE OUR VERY EYES!"

:toothy7:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

cherper said:


> Well one con would be MY HUBBY WOULD KILL ME! That's a pretty big one there.


Yeah, we wives do instinctively know how far we can go don't we?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Katy. You know that I am only 20 minutes away from YOUR dog. I better go get him for you.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LaceyGirl said:


> Well, you could always hide him somewhere in the house, and when your hubby finds him, you could just say something like, "DEAR GOD! THEY'RE MULTIPLYING BEFORE OUR VERY EYES!"
> 
> :toothy7:


:laughing9: :laughing8: That's a good one right there!!  LOL Well Leila and finn were both "suprises" i guess you could say.  Funny thing was when he came home from work and was talking to me and my daughter in the kitchen and there sits tiny finn in a pen separate from Leila's...He didn't even notice when he looked right down there. He was in a big way of talking apparently. Then we started cracking up and he said "Oh Cheryl!!"  I am just afraid 3 would be tough for vacations and stuff like that. And I WILL NOT leave my chi's with anyone. (yes i'm as paranoid as i was with my own human babies) lol


lulu'smom said:


> Yeah, we wives do instinctively know how far we can go don't we?


I've gotten alot farther than i though i could've.  But finn is doing not so hot with not pottying on the carpet so he may spoil future puppies for me.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Tina, also drag racing. And show/fun. The girls each have a Trans Am...haha!


That is funny that the girls have a Trans Am. Lulu has been to a few races, but she doesn't like to leave the motorhome. When I took her up to the stands she climbed up my head like a cat! Not a racing dog.  There is a man who comes to some of the races just him and his little chi, Mary Ellen. My husband always looks for Mary Ellen.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

As Nike shoes say,
JUST DO IT.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LaceyGirl said:


> As Nike shoes say,
> JUST DO IT.


oh you're a terrible enabler!!!! :foxes15: Shame on ya!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Katy. You know that I am only 20 minutes away from YOUR dog. I better go get him for you.


Ha! Yes! I was literally going to post that maybe you would see this and save me from myself instead  They say in the description that his rear leg/knee was "deformed", but I checked with them and it was indeed LP surgery he had, and so far is rehabbing nicely.
There is of course the possibility that the rescue would save me from myself, I suspect they don't favor pregnant women when considering applications.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

cherper said:


> oh you're a terrible enabler!!!! :foxes15: Shame on ya!


So about that email you were sending?

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE
-insert evil laughter here-


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

cherper said:


> :I've gotten alot farther than i though i could've.  But finn is doing not so hot with not pottying on the carpet so he may spoil future puppies for me.


Well, what you say is that you had no idea when you got Leila and Finn that you would ever have a chance to get the red LC that you always wanted but miraculously he is available.. it was meant to be, and he will help Finn with his pottying issues.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheryl my crazy plan, that I've never actually attempted to execute, is to just bring a dog home and say that I found it....desperate I suppose? I would actually do that with this little guy if the process for adopting from rescue wasn't so extensive, our vet is my husbands cousin so he would rat me out!
Possibly less believable with a gorgeous little puppy, but you did say he's older right? It would be a shame to turn a needy dog away who just wandered up to your house


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think he's fairly young but i did email and ask how old he was, along with a few other question. lol 
Luckily for me he isn't nearly as close as Leila and Finn's breeders are. This guy is more like 4 hrs away. So that alone could mess ...i mean "prevent" me from getting him. Because I can't sneak a trip that far away into my day like I did when me and the daughter went to see Finn. heh heh heh 
Katy, that is a pretty sweet little plan and crazy enough i have had the same idea. LOL My luck would be hubby vehemently telling me I couldn't keep the "stray" dog to which I would have to admit that i bought him for $500 deniros :laughing9:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel your pain Cheryl. My hubby absolutely adores our dogs (I overheard him call Chloe darling the other day, I thought he was talking to me for a minute LOL) but he would flip if I came home with another one. That's pretty much the only thing that stops me from looking... Ok I still look but I don't call or email.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

cherper said:


> My luck would be hubby vehemently telling me I couldn't keep the "stray" dog to which I would have to admit that i bought him for $500 deniros :laughing9:


-hides- It's not like i told my mother Lacey was $200 and I really paid $450. No, that didn't happen. I swear! 
(the breeder actually wanted $900 for her (as she had paid $2500 for her as a puppy), and had some woman willing to pay it, but the breeder chose me over the money. To me, that said more about her than anything. I will DEFINITELY be getting a puppy from her in the next few years)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh c'mon girls, what's the matter with y'all, you're letting the sisterhood down, badly ... don't you worry about those silly, logical menfolk, they just don't get it, and it's up to you to take the lead, be strong, show them it's easy to face their fears and carry on .... if not you, who will! You have the power within you to to seize control and make them bow down to your wisdom, USE IT!!!

We have the tighest dog restrictions ever here, pfft. Rules were meant to be broken and if you're going to break them, well best you do a damn fine job of it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh boy.. what's 3 when you have 2! they are tiny dogs.. I like his head! and you know I love long coats


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

He is soooooo gorgeous! 
I agree with the others - what's one more?!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes ladies but dont' forget I have 2 "other" dogs beside Leila and Finn so I actually have 4 dogs and one is a very large boxer.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

They are like 'tater chips', right....... ya can't just have one..... or two.....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

jan896 said:


> They are like 'tater chips', right....... ya can't just have one..... or two.....


Apparently Tis True!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Heard back from the breeder. He is 7 months old and his name is Ryder  She said he was mild mannered and gets along great with other dogs and friendly with people. She said she has children so he has been played with alot. She also said she has had red sable lc's before and a few red sow's lc but he is the first red with white markings she's had. And his red is vibrant. She also said she is toying with still keeping him.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww he very cute


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

cherper said:


> Well one con would be MY HUBBY WOULD KILL ME! That's a pretty big one there.


I use to tell people if I got a dog I would call it Figment


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't look at the Humane Society website. Or the death dog countdown site--I can't remember the name of it--it's too sad.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cheryl,

I'm still not feeling well. But I wanted to see what I've been missing on here,
and saw your thread first. Don't be mad at me, but if I were you I would not
get this dog. I think from what I remember 4 is your limit, and hubby would be
far from thrilled also. Not to mention you already care for 4 dogs, kids, a
hubby and a home, with the new pup new stress will rise, crying in the night,
chewing on everything, peeing and pooping a million times, not always where
supposed to, etc. It's a lot of extra work, extra bills, extra energy. I know it's
incredibly hard, but what I do in situations where I'm super tempted by a new
pup is I redirect my attention to my own dogs, spend extra time with them,
play more, walk more, etc. There will be so many more adorable Chihuahuas
when you are ready. Obviously you are a grown woman and are more than
capable to make your own decision. Just remember to think with your head
instead of your heart, as difficult as it may be, you'll be happier in the long
run. I love you and hope whatever choice you make it will benefit you, your
pups and your family. Talk soon.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my, you HAVE to get him. He is adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Cheryl,
> 
> I'm still not feeling well. But I wanted to see what I've been missing on here,
> and saw your thread first. Don't be mad at me, but if I were you I would not
> ...


I gotta agree w/ LS here...wise words


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Now you have been looking at puppies for a long time,it's in your mind and whatever you do,you know you're going to LOOK again and again until you get another one,SO what are you to do ???? GO FOR IT ! That face is adorable and wouldn't Finn love it ?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL i say get her! if you can manage it! XD


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I LIKE that one!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh I totally feel your pain. I would like a 3rd chi, but I want a smaller one. I need some ideas on arguments on the advantages of getting a 3rd. My hubby says 2 is enough.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I know I probably cannot get him  But I do love the way he looks. One thing though he wouldn't be as much trouble as say a 10 week old puppy. He is 7 months old so he is already through most of the puppy stuff!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> I know I probably cannot get him  But I do love the way he looks. One thing though he wouldn't be as much trouble as say a 10 week old puppy. He is 7 months old so he is already through most of the puppy stuff!


I see you super want him, you are convincing yourself that it won't be too hard. 
I know our situations are different, but the reason I say don't get him is because
I hear a lot of hesitation from you. I've been there a lot, with almost every rescue 
we took in. Do you remember my last two Chi pups? I wanted to just keep both, 
they were so tiny, how much trouble could they be right? But trouble they caused, 
and cost an arm and a leg in medical costs. It was sooo hard to let go, but I'm happy 
I did. I'm at my limit of dogs, and the rescues that come and allow me to experience 
that "new dog" feeling. Have you ever considered fostering? It's extremely rewarding, 
you get to help a dog and at the same time get an idea on what it would be like with 
another furry member. Not sure if hubby would go for it, but it's a good option for people 
considering a new addition. 

And if you don't get this pup try to not be sad, there will be others, you'll see. 
You know what? I blame internet! It is hypnotizing. After looking at cuties all
day it is impossible to not want more pups.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> ....One thing though he wouldn't be as much trouble as say a 10 week old puppy. He is 7 months old so he is already through most of the puppy stuff!


oh, but adolescence is a b***ch! LOL!
He is totally gorgeous! I would get him in a minute; you know how I am about
these red dogs :love7: Good luck keeping your resolve


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will agree that an older puppy is easier. At least for me. Eden was 8 months old when we got her and that girl was by far easier. 

I have one that is a health issue, one that is an emotional issue and then Eden. She is random but SO low maintenance and easy.

Come close. I cannot share this with everyone but I think I have discovered that I am not a new puppy person. I know. Crazy, huh? I think it is true. I enjoy my girls more and more the older they get. 

I am all for anyone who has carefully weighed their decision, is able to offer outstanding nutrition and willing provide exceptional medical care getting any number of dogs they wish. Anyone who cannot or will not should not. Clearly, those are things you can and would offer so how could I discourage you?

You will make the decision best for you and your family.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree on the not so much a puppy person thing, my older Chi was 7 months when I got him and it was a breeze! my other Chi was over 2 when I got her and same thing, I personally prefer 6 months and up, you have a REALLY good idea of what you are getting.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> It's so nice to know i can come here and you guys will speak nothing but reason to me.
> Karen you crack me up!! :laughing8: Any male would be VERY lucky to have the beautiful Ruby as a girlfriend!! :love1:
> Truly though a LC red is something that has been in the back of mind for like ever. :happy3: I may just email just to see how old he is.


So when are you getting him?....LOL


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> Aaand another pic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are not as easy to find...LOL...after our first long coated red headed furbaby passed away...it too us...ummmm...two furbabies before Zoe was born...


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh major cuteness alert!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

After my x 3 babies found me in very quick succession just recently (and don't forget, I have 2 other giants), I've come to the conclusion and very strong belief that when you're looking, or not really even looking, the pup you're meant to own jumps right out at you. You become consumed with thoughts about it that you just can't seem to let go of, or shove aside, you eat, sleep & breathe that puppy. For me, once I reach that stage, I'm gone for all money, resistence is useless.

My He Who Musts NOt Be Obeyed's catch-cry of late, as he constantly receives much ribbing from all of our friends, associates, and collegues at work has become, "Well ... once they're home, what can you do? They're very cute". He went from being a raging angry bull with each new "surprise", now he rushes over every night to see them and have a pat. If I got a 4th he'd be demented but, as he says, what can he do - he's a lucky man I have no interest in getting another, my family and life is complete.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

"the heart wants what the heart wants" :love4:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Methinks you like him Therese?!  lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> Methinks you like him Therese?!  lol


I love him! He's very sweet


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

For me this is one of the hardest things about being married! It's frustrating when you have the time, money, energy and desire to add a new pup but have to consider someone else's opinion! 
Have you mentioned Ryder to your husband yet? I think the "look who showed up on our porch today" angle is the way to go Cheryl! If he says no you can just put your foot down and say no way will I let this little dog end up in a shelter, too many chis get euthanized (I've already thought of that argument too lol)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I did mention him Katy and shockingly enough he didn't try to cut me off when he found out what i was talking about. But sometimes he only half hears plus the kids were talking to maybe he didn't hear the part where I said "i'd give my teeth for that dog"  LOL But I described his fur color and he said "he looks like a fox." To which i said "YEAH!!  " How cute is that.  Well the subject died there and someone else started talking but the amazing thing was I expected "NO more dogs cheryl" Or "I don't want anymore dogs" but he didn't say it. That's enough for me to get excited over. :laughing8: He is very soft on the chis. They TOTALLY are his faves. It is obvious.  I'll wait and maybe tomorrow show him the pics. Mwhahahaha
Katy: I like the way you think.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

<~ Late comer! 

He is so precious Cheryl! I hope you can get him :love7:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL that kind of thing is what lead me to getting Eva. I've been banned for looking at classified ads. 
He is just adorable. My mom is drooling. Hehe


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That's a good start! Let us know how it goes, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I went straight from page one to page 10 :O . hahaha He is adorable Cheryl! I hope it works out for you. I'm sure your hubby knows where it is all going by now though, really.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just was on her website and it looks like she's keeping him and using him for stud later on. It says he is ch. sired and comes from sought after bloodlines. I guess she decided not to let him go after all. But she hasn't wrote me back. Last she said was that she was still considering keeping him. 
Well Poop!  It isn't the right time i guess. 
Heather I really need Marley and then I would be cured of wanting another because he is soooooooo cute!!!  I'm gonna come knocking on your door one of these days.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O no! So disappointing! And annoying that she didn't let you know for sure. When you're really ready for another one let us know and we can help find a red one! His markings are really not unusual with the cream chest and neck. There will be another one, I promise!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That's too bad she decided to keep him! Ah well. I still have 2 available for adoption if you want to come out to IL lol!


----------

